# Outdoors > Fishing >  Top Water Fishing

## Gibo

OK who here gets into the top water? Myself I love targeting Kingi's on stick baits and to me there's nothing more exciting that a big fish smashing the lure on the surface. 
Into both land based and off the boat. 
Best session I have had was at White Island late last year where packs of good kings were tailing on the surface then scrapping each other to get the lure first. 

Running an old saltiga expedition with 80lb hollowcore. 










And hopefully one of these one day soon!!

----------


## Dorkus

Never done it myself but it does look fun... I tend to get in and shoot them in the face. Nothing like a bit of 7mm steel to the temple to make them more cooperative.

----------


## Spudattack

Nice Gibo

Just picked up a saltist 50lb setup for this summer, yet to get out and try it out though!
Wife been working weekends so had the Rugrats the whole time we have been down here.

Astrolabe was going off last time we were out there and keen to get back out.

Give us a yell if you want to go as I am dead keen to get the boat wet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Nice @Gibo. I myself have two Saltist set ups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> OK who here gets into the top water? Myself I love targeting Kingi's on stick baits and to me there's nothing more exciting that a big fish smashing the lure on the surface. 
> Into both land based and off the boat. 
> Best session I have had was at White Island late last year where packs of good kings were tailing on the surface then scrapping each other to get the lure first. 
> 
> Running an old saltiga expedition with 80lb hollowcore. 
> 
> Attachment 96699
> Attachment 96700
> Attachment 96701
> ...


 @Gibo. Do you know where the wreck is by Karewa?

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo. Do you know where the wreck is by Karewa?


Nah

----------


## veitnamcam

Do kahawai count? I cast and catch a few of them.....and Barracouta.

----------


## Gibo

> Do kahawai count? I cast and catch a few of them.....and Barracouta.


Its more the lure you use not what you catch  :Wink:

----------


## MSL

I dont fish much more than 2-3 times a year these days sadly, but its casting sticks only for me, cant be bothered bait fishing or soft baiting anymore. Theres nothing like casting a stick out to a new rock for the first time and having a good king chase it back to the boat

----------


## Gibo

Must be some good land based spots over on the west coast Derek?

----------


## Cigar

> ...There’s nothing like casting a stick out to a new rock for the first time and having a good king chase it back to the boat


It's even better if they do more than just chase it!

----------


## kiwijames

> Nah


Pretty sure its the SS Taranaki thats sunk on the northern side of the island.It would not be distinguishable anymore as a boat but it's not very deep in about 25m and was my go to when I lived in the Mount for good kingi action. Pilli poppers and the rattle ones would bring them up in packs some days. I would sit at the old stone jetty under the Mount catching piper for these missions too. This was many moons ago though when the Mount was a much quieter place.

----------


## kiwijames

> Nah


Pretty sure its the SS Taranaki thats sunk on the northern side of the island.It would not be distinguishable anymore as a boat but it's not very deep in about 25m and was my go to when I lived in the Mount for good kingi action. Pilli poppers and the rattle ones would bring them up in packs some days. I would sit at the old stone jetty under the Mount catching piper for these missions too. This was many moons ago though when the Mount was a much quieter place.

----------


## Gibo

Still heaps of piper there  :Wink:

----------


## kiwijames

> Still heaps of piper there


Can you still launch a small boat there? We used to. The stingrays would hang there in summer. 
One day we launched and next thing all hell broke loose. A bunch of Orca came in and started smashing the rays. Quite the sight.

----------


## Tommy

Ask @Beaker how he gets kingfish  :Wink:

----------


## kukuwai

> It's even better if they do more than just chase it!


Gotta love the crater that opens up when one of those sticks gets hit  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Ask @Beaker how he gets kingfish


Easy, sort of the same as dorkus - shoot them in the face. I just don't get in the water..... 

Spear guns work from the boat to.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Can you still launch a small boat there? We used to. The stingrays would hang there in summer. 
> One day we launched and next thing all hell broke loose. A bunch of Orca came in and started smashing the rays. Quite the sight.


Yip still a ramp there. Got to be early to get a park though  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Sneaky one from this morning 

https://youtu.be/AH6Atr9Eaac

----------


## southernman

Nice one gibo, Ive been trying to dial in the kings, around new Plymouth with little luck, other than trolling, been looking at a heavy casting rod upgrade for a bit,

----------


## Gibo

> Nice one gibo, Ive been trying to dial in the kings, around new Plymouth with little luck, other than trolling, been looking at a heavy casting rod upgrade for a bit,


Saltiga 5000 with a decent rod of 8' or more would be a good combo. The Saltist reels are sweet too just not all have the mag seals.

----------


## Spudattack

> Saltiga 5000 with a decent rod of 8' or more would be a good combo. The Saltist reels are sweet too just not all have the mag seals.


Saltega is the boss! 

Yep, all the reviews I read said the magseal on the saltist is a marketing gimmick and does not actually seal like on the saltega.

They advised to get the BG instead of the saltist, they reckoned with the saltist you are paying for a feature that still requires the same care not to get water in as one without it, so why pay for it when the rest of the reel is the same?

Any gurus on here want to weigh in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Big day today. Gave the reel a good workout

----------


## Spudattack

> Big day today. Gave the reel a good workout 
> Attachment 99793


Surprised it didnt spool you Gibo

----------


## Blisters

Caught kingis like that before after jagging mullet and leaving them on! Works a treat

----------


## Danny

> Saltega is the boss! 
> 
> Yep, all the reviews I read said the magseal on the saltist is a marketing gimmick and does not actually seal like on the saltega.
> 
> They advised to get the BG instead of the saltist, they reckoned with the saltist you are paying for a feature that still requires the same care not to get water in as one without it, so why pay for it when the rest of the reel is the same?
> 
> Any gurus on here want to weigh in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive got two Saltists and while they are good reels I wont be getting another, you really do need to look after them and the corrosion is second to none. 
 @Gibo you trophy  hunter you.

----------


## Gibo

Yip Saltiga is definitely in a higher realm (even the old ones), this one spent many days at the bottom of the sea, replaced all bearings etc and bail arm. As you can see plenty of bark has been rubbed off but not corrosion whatsoever.

----------


## Shearer

> Do kahawai count? I cast and catch a few of them.....and Barracouta.


All depends on the size of your tackle @Veitmancam :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> All depends on the size of your tackle @Veitmancam


10p

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Ive got a tica talisman which I won in a work fishing comp. had it for 5 years and its pretty good, caught a fair few kings with it. Only one photo though

----------


## Spudattack

In terms of gear, do you guys use a gimbal, the under the arm technique or jam the rod butt in your groin method when fighting a fish?
Still working out which I like, in SA we didnt do any fishing without a gimbal(rod bucket), but not many seem to here.
What way have you found most comfortable?

The other is my casting finger takes a hammering throwing the big lures with 80lb leader, I have never really used spinning reels much, do you tape your finger or have purpose bought gloves?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

I have had two groin hernia's repaired so far. I reckon they have both been partly due to, or at least aggravated by stiff rods and braid when fighting tough fish. So I use a gimble (black magic equaliser) all the time now.

----------


## MSL

> In terms of gear, do you guys use a gimbal, the under the arm technique or jam the rod butt in your groin method when fighting a fish?
> Still working out which I like, in SA we didnt do any fishing without a gimbal(rod bucket), but not many seem to here.
> What way have you found most comfortable?
> 
> The other is my casting finger takes a hammering throwing the big lures with 80lb leader, I have never really used spinning reels much, do you tape your finger or have purpose bought gloves?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gloves and groin haha

----------


## Spudattack

Haha, the groin thing with a long butted too water rod also feels very awkward with the reel way out at arms length, at least with a gimbal you can drop the butt lower and bring the reel closer.

Suppose time will tell what works best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Spudattack

> Gloves and groin haha


What gloves do you use, would a decent set from blackwoods be the go?

Was thinking mx gloves with leather palms might work well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> What gloves do you use, would a decent set from blackwoods be the go?
> 
> Was thinking mx gloves with leather palms might work well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


heavily reinforced index finger

----------


## Spudattack

Looks the business, might try that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

I use groin and no gloves. I have a long 130lb leader. There is three wraps of leader on my reel with the lure hanging to the bottom eye on the rod. 

Marc my mate is about to launch his new top water brand called 'lo-cab' this month. He is in the process of testing his line of gloves. If you can wait his should be the bee's knees.

----------


## veitnamcam

Can I hang out with the cool kids now?



Spare spool for the longcast with 80p braid.



Will give her a test drive tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Can I hang out with the cool kids now?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare spool for the longcast with 80p braid.
> 
> 
> 
> Will give her a test drive tomorrow.
> ...


Did ya win lotto?? You have a real nice collection of good gear now mate  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Tauranga Harbour was seething with Kingfish this morning. Me and some mates got onto 5 landed all up and a few escapees. Got a real sweet slash from a treble that pulled down my finger too just as a bonus  :Grin:

----------


## Spudattack

> Tauranga Harbour was seething with Kingfish this morning. Me and some mates got onto 5 landed all up and a few escapees. Got a real sweet slash from a treble that pulled down my finger too just as a bonus


Im expecting a ring next time you go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

> Im expecting a ring next time you go 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would have thought aye mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Wildman

> You would have thought aye mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or at least photos. ...

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

I was by my phone all morning just waiting

----------


## Gibo

I got there at 4:30, you fullas would still be snoring  :Grin:

----------


## kukuwai

> I got there at 4:30, you fullas would still be snoring


I guess that explains the lack of photos too Gibo....Too dark 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> I guess that explains the lack of photos too Gibo....Too dark 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


My one from yesterday, let it go after it tuned me up with the treble hook  :Grin:  


Dudes first this morning, engulfed the lure. Small but legal so he took it for a feed. I lost one at my feet and also had a hit from a horse that left a huge hole but not hook up

----------


## Gapped axe

or just finishing work

----------


## Gibo

Another smaller one landed this morning. Again pulled the hooks on a good one, oh well keeps ya going back

----------


## Gibo

Better one this morning

----------


## Gibo



----------


## Pengy

> Attachment 101324


I like the built in drainage holes

----------


## veitnamcam

Beautiful conditions

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

I’ve caught heaps on the pink mack riptide Cam. Good lure and easy to swim  good luck

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ive caught heaps on the pink mack riptide Cam. Good lure and easy to swim  good luck


Gave it a thrash with no follows but the water temps have dropped back with the last lot of rain so they may not be in residence ATM.
Getting good distance on the cast but a few big barstard wind knots.....need to pull some line  and retie leader so line is spilling off the top of the spool instead of the bottom.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

First time out in a while, nice fish came and smoked the lure, dropped him then he jumped straight back on  :Wink:  released to give someone else some fun  :Grin:

----------


## Danny

> First time out in a while, nice fish came and smoked the lure, dropped him then he jumped straight back on  released to give someone else some fun 
> Attachment 102100


Nice mate Im out there tonight or first light tomorrow. 
Had a goody two days back but unfortunately mr Shark took his fair share. Still tasted good smoked up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Same lure  @Gibo?
Cancel that I can now see the light...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> First time out in a while, nice fish came and smoked the lure, dropped him then he jumped straight back on  released to give someone else some fun 
> Attachment 102100


You been smashin it from shore lately  :Thumbsup: 
Right time of year for top water here but just got too much shit on like making a boat trailer.

----------


## Gibo

Hard work today, fishing over the low always is. Managed a midget. Still, havnt had a day without a catch for some time so thats a plus

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hard work today, fishing over the low always is. Managed a midget. Still, havnt had a day without a catch for some time so thats a plus
> Attachment 102600


Bugger....I will be fishing the outgoing to low in the morning.

----------


## Pengy

> Hard work today, fishing over the low always is. Managed a midget. Still, havnt had a day without a catch for some time so thats a plus
> Attachment 102600


Was its  name Phil, or Dundee ?

----------


## Gibo

> Bugger....I will be fishing the outgoing to low in the morning.


Any luck Cam? 




> Was its  name Phil, or Dundee ?


Tim was his name

----------


## veitnamcam

> Any luck Cam? 
> 
> 
> Tim was his name


Lots of it but mostly bad  :Grin:  
Na got up early cooked B and E for breky then started loading up the ute which i wanted to do last night but the wife wanted to take it to her freinds place and too late by time she got home.....so Joe Arrived and we took his ute so swapped gear over and I ended up leaving the most important tackle box at home full of kingi stuff  :Oh Noes: 
Anyway spot was not quite what i remembered from when i was a kid and couldnt walk the coast till low tide anyway.
Will chalk that one up as experience :Thumbsup: 
Awesome sunrise tho.

----------


## Tuckerbox

This mornings effort. First ever king. Stickbaiting workups from a kayak.

----------


## Beaker

Well done!

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome! that would have towed you around a bit?

----------


## Sideshow

Looks like it made your toes curl full stop :Zomg:

----------


## Tuckerbox

Yeah got a decent tow!! Toes normally curl during extreme pleasures right???

----------


## Hunterdave

If anyone looking for a setup i have a saltist demon blood and spheros 1400fb not being used

----------


## Hutch

So you guys in the know which one should I go for. Both good deals.
This one has 80lb braid, 15kg drag but extra heavy / casting weight 150 - 300gm rod

https://www.smartmarine.co.nz/produc...-802xh-j-braid 

This one has 50lb braid, 10kg drag & a lighter rated rod at 60 - 100gms

https://www.smartmarine.co.nz/produc...92h-sj-x4-50lb

I've going to the 3 Kings so leaning towards the heavier set, but am concerned the heavier rod will be a bit stiff to give stick baits the action they need.

----------


## Gibo

I use a 6500 and PE8 rod, I don't target small kingis so I try to be prepared for a horse, targeting big ones and catching big ones is a different thing. 

For the Kings, definitely the heavy set. 

60-100gram sticks and poppers are the best size for kings imo anyway

----------


## Hutch

Cheers, the big one it is then.

----------


## Gibo

I have a diawa monstermesh rod and it seems to work lures around the 100 range really well.

----------


## Gibo

what lures do you have or plan to get?

----------


## Hutch

I've ordered a bunch, black magic stick baits and others. I'll post when they arrive. We re going on a charter but they don't supply top water tackle.

----------


## A330driver

Mate.....The strangest lure I’ve seen is a fork....just outside the entrance to there Barrier(little)......2 weeks ago,we see about 3 boil-ups going on....my mate throws the fork (slightly bent ove the side with hook)....about 60 meters of line out,skirt the edge off the boil up then straight through it......3 try’s,3 kingi,s.......blew me away...a FORK!!






> what lures do you have or plan to get?

----------


## Hutch

So far I have:
https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/poppe...pro-lure-78094
https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/poppe...g-chrome-50000

https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/stick...blue-mac-78959
https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/stick...0mm-mahi-78960
https://www.smartmarine.co.nz/produc...m-111g-sardine
No forks as yet?

----------


## Gibo

All good, havnt tried any of those. The old Nomad riptide are a good mid price lure.

----------


## Gibo

> Mate.....The strangest lure I’ve seen is a fork....just outside the entrance to there Barrier(little)......2 weeks ago,we see about 3 boil-ups going on....my mate throws the fork (slightly bent ove the side with hook)....about 60 meters of line out,skirt the edge off the boil up then straight through it......3 try’s,3 kingi,s.......blew me away...a FORK!!


You're forkin kidding me!!

----------


## Hutch

> All good, havnt tried any of those. The old Nomad riptide are a good mid price lure.


I'll have a look, cheers

----------


## Gibo

Been on your 3 mings trip yet @Hutch? 

I havnt catch a king from the bricks since Feb  :Sad: 

Had a few follows and missed a strike this morning so they are still around. 

Snyone else having any luck on top water?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Been on your 3 mings trip yet @Hutch? 
> 
> I havnt catch a king from the bricks since Feb 
> 
> Had a few follows and missed a strike this morning so they are still around. 
> 
> Snyone else having any luck on top water?


I should be thrashing french pass to foam they are back there in size and numbers by all accounts but just haven't had a chance.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Get there man!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Get there man!!!!


Work Sat, Boys Birthday time Sun so not this weekend.

----------


## Hutch

Yes   @Gibo been up to the Kings. We went on Tracker 2, one of the Cascade charter boats. The paying crew were me, my father, uncle, his son (my cousin) my brother in-law and his brother, so a really family affair.
Left Whangaroa mid afternoon on Tuesday, catching live baits in the harbour on the way out. Trolled for marlin on the way up to North Cape where we spent the first night. The next day we headed out to the 3 Kings towingthe marlin lures as we went. About half a hour after leaving the mainland we hooked a fish. It had been discussed the day before the priority for game fish would be to get one for Dad, so he was harnessed up and given the rod. Turned out to be a yellow fin! Landed, killed and iced down. We continued north but only caught skippies. 

When we got up to the Kings we went straight to the Princess group. It really is a wild place, jaggered, angular rocks and cliffs. I've fished or raced yachts from North Cape to the BOP and haven't seen anything like it. The only place I'vd seen to compare in regards to ruggedness would be Tasmania. 

The guys put us straight on to the Kingfish. Fishing live baits on heavy gear. The MO was bait to the bottom up 10 or 20 winds depending on the depth, free spool and wait for the bite.  Once the bait was taken, count to 5, drag up and wind flat out. If you hooked up you had to get the fish turned and up off the bottom before it reefed you. Easier said than done. We all got pinned to the rail at some stage. Got some reasonable fish but no real monsters. All fish were released.

We anchored at the main group for the night. Once the engines were off, just on dusk we were surprised by the bird song coming from the island.

The next day the forecast was shit, high winds and big seas. We were there to have fun not get beaten up so we followed the skippers advice and headed back to the mainland. Spent the next few days chasing Kingis and snapper around north cape.

Second to last day we headed out to the garden patch to target blue nose and puka but was still blowing a bit. We left the coast at 3.00am and as soon as it was light the lures were out. I'd just come out on deck and a rod went off. It was 6.40am and I was the only one on deck so I was up. Turned out to be a blue marlin. A very angry fish, he tore around leaping and charging the boat. I had him to the boat twice inside 40 minutes but he wasn't about to give up. In the end he broke the leader right at the boat while just about pulling the decky overboard. Bit gutted but I was never going to keep him. I was on 37kg gear stand up and in rough conditions so was pretty stuffed even after a relatively short scrap. It was a first for me and feeling the power and strength of the fish was humbling. They are very impressive.

When we got out to the Garden Patch we fished hard for our fish, catching small blue nose and puka. Heaps of gem fish. The best fish was a blue nose which would have gone 30kg if it hadn't been eaten by a shark. Bloody great big mako which cruised by the boat after, probably laughing at us. 

We anchored at Karikari for the last night. Next morning all the fish were filleted and packed before getting back to the dock around lunchtime. That day was the best weather wise, blue sky, glassy sea, go figure!

I never got the stick bait set out, although others on the boat tried theirs with no success. There will be plenty of opportunities living up here.

We all enjoyed the trip. The guys on the boat really looked after us and were really keen fishermen. Every evening we were fishing as soon as the anchor was down, with them joining in. We didn't exactly fill the boat but got to see a bit of NZ few do, caught some fish, got my arse kicked by a marlin and spent some time with some good bastards, so not all bad. And yellow fin sushimi is next level.

The other Cascade boat stayed out at the kings. They fished the king and Middlesex banks, catching lots of blue nose and puka. They did get bit of a hammering in the process.

----------


## Gibo

Sounds bloody awesome. Im sure TK and Justin would have pulled all the stops  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hutch

Thems the boys. They were actually more frustrated with the fishing than we were. Get Justin to show you the burn on his arm from the leader when he was tracing the marlin. It's gonna leave a mark.

----------


## Gibo

Nice little winter king. Feels good to get one off the rocks again. Been a while

----------


## Gibo

Man it looks tiny aye!! Even @Danny could have got that one  :Psmiley:  

That lure is 220mm long so I estimate it at about 90-95cm. Great little scrap before work. Think he was happy to swim away  :Wink:

----------


## Danny

> Man it looks tiny aye!! Even @Danny could have got that one  
> 
> That lure is 220mm long so I estimate it at about 90-95cm. Great little scrap before work. Think he was happy to swim away


Would have pulled me in... nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rugerman

Nice one  :Have A Nice Day: 

It was one of my dreams back in my surfcasting days to catch a Kingi off the rocks. 
Got a boat now but doesn't seem the same as being stuck on one spot to fight it. 

I like the fact that some hunters get too good at shooting deer, so take up bow hunting to up the challenge. You don't hear of many people giving up the boat to try for fish off the rocks  :Have A Nice Day:  
I wouldn't give up the boat, but I still go surfcasting every now and again ( although you have to do a fair bit of driving to get near any good spots from where I am).

----------


## Gibo

Yeah not wrong there. Had a mate just sell his lovely 7m+ whitepointer as he doesn't need it for the land based stuff he does. Even when he used it he would drive to a coast or island and fish from the rocks. 

I guess I am spoiled in my location, have beaches and rocks everywhere and a handful of boats to choose from.

----------


## Nick-D

> Yeah not wrong there. Had a mate just sell his lovely 7m+ whitepointer as he doesn't need it for the land based stuff he does. Even when he used it he would drive to a coast or island and fish from the rocks. 
> 
> I guess I am spoiled in my location, have beaches and rocks everywhere and a handful of boats to choose from.


Yeah man, we are pretty spoiled with inshore spots here. When the conditions are right the spearing there can be damn good also. Seen a monster dory there about 25m from shore in probably 2.5 m of water

----------


## Gibo

I don't dive but I would say the vis over the last week would have been unreal, I can see way in with just me peepers  :Grin:

----------


## Blisters

> I don't dive but I would say the vis over the last week would have been unreal, I can see way in with just me peepers


I see the lo cab boys are catching squid tonight so you must have some clear healthy water atm

----------


## Gibo

> I see the lo cab boys are catching squid tonight so you must have some clear healthy water atm


Those boys go hard. They went on a No Boundaries charter in Oman with the Morning Tide boys a month or two back. Jake got a donkey YFT on a Massimo stick. Ratshit thing was he lost his laptop with most of the footage  :XD: 

Weather has been epic all week and isn't letting up either  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nick-D

> I don't dive but I would say the vis over the last week would have been unreal, I can see way in with just me peepers


Ive been flat out at work all week so the vis has probably been epic haha. Always is when work calls.

----------


## Daniel Kwon

> I don't dive but I would say the vis over the last week would have been unreal, I can see way in with just me peepers


Don't even need to dive it. Just work a soft plastic and you're usually in the money. Head to Matakana mate, change of light. They're going off at the moment and they aren't small either. Biggest one was north of 20, and smallest 15.

----------


## Gibo

Few yip yips on a winters morning before work. Released

----------


## Nick-D

> Few yip yips on a winters morning before work. Released 
> 
> Attachment 115047
> Attachment 115048
> Attachment 115049


Fark not bad for a winter harbor king. Will try head out wide next week weather permitting, freezer needs a top up

----------


## Gibo

> Fark not bad for a winter harbor king. Will try head out wide next week weather permitting, freezer needs a top up


I'll PM you the spot that's firing for Kings and it starts with a M  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## A330driver

That mate.... is a beauty!

----------


## Gibo

The release
https://youtu.be/zM7DTa9hbPI

----------


## Danny

Meke @Gibo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Blisters

lo cab lure looks good ay thinking of getting one, looking into splash pencils after seeing all of anesh from top water specialists barrel kings on the madcapbros

----------


## Gibo

> lo cab lure looks good ay thinking of getting one, looking into splash pencils after seeing all of anesh from top water specialists barrel kings on the madcapbros


Yeah bro, that's what Jake (owner of lo-cab) is catching all his on at the mo too, madcabros seem the goods. The extreme is so easy to use man, get one, theres only one left on the website bro, better be fast!!

----------


## kiwijames

> Yeah bro, that's what Jake (owner of lo-cab) is catching all his on at the mo too, madcabros seem the goods. The extreme is so easy to use man, get one, theres only one left on the website bro, better be fast!!


I thought it was for kingi's on a diet who thought it might be low carb?

----------


## Blisters

> Yeah bro, that's what Jake (owner of lo-cab) is catching all his on at the mo too, madcabros seem the goods. The extreme is so easy to use man, get one, theres only one left on the website bro, better be fast!!


ha yeah just saw on Instagram.. my carpenter blc 86/23 is way too noodley for a 105gm. might have to upgrade to a mc works slow hand or ripple fisher aquilia..

----------


## Gibo

> ha yeah just saw on Instagram.. my carpenter blc 86/23 is way too noodley for a 105gm. might have to upgrade to a mc works slow hand or ripple fisher aquilia..


Flash guy! Yeah Ripple Fishers where its at, I'm running a Monstermesh  :Grin:  does the job for now

----------


## Blisters

you catch 10x more than me bro hah im all the gear no idea

----------


## Gibo

Head down one weekend, summer is best. Get you onto a few im sure

----------


## Daniel Kwon

> ha yeah just saw on Instagram.. my carpenter blc 86/23 is way too noodley for a 105gm. might have to upgrade to a mc works slow hand or ripple fisher aquilia..


Just a heads up on the Aquila. They're very tip sensitive and are not very suitable for popper work. I have the 85h+ and it's great, but you can't really work poppers with any decent cup on it effectively. I was told this before I purchased it and thought it'd be ok but it's not. Wish I had gone for an Ultimo. For stickbaits, it's a fantastic rod. Even swims my BF45 like a dream.

----------


## Danny

Strayline last evening. Two just over 10lbs. 

...but I lost my stick baits so Im back to reading the gossip re whats hot and whats not.

----------


## Strummer

I have the kingy bug BIG TIME but being based in Chch the opportunities are a bit limited. Got a good one over Easter in the Sounds. I'm planning a holiday in Northland in late Jan. Might take up a fly rod too, would love to get one on a salty fly. If anyone has any good intel for this area, let me know!

----------


## Blisters

> I have the kingy bug BIG TIME but being based in Chch the opportunities are a bit limited. Got a good one over Easter in the Sounds. I'm planning a holiday in Northland in late Jan. Might take up a fly rod too, would love to get one on a salty fly. If anyone has any good intel for this area, let me know!


yeah man where are you heading? if you can, get to parengarenga harbour and fish the sand bank drop offs with a running tide
 the kings sit behind them like trout waiting for meals to flow over them

----------


## Strummer

> yeah man where are you heading? if you can, get to parengarenga harbour and fish the sand bank drop offs with a running tide
>  the kings sit behind them like trout waiting for meals to flow over them


Sounds epic. I'm probably going to base myself somewhere in Doubtless Bay. Any good charters you'd recommend?

----------


## Blisters

> Sounds epic. I'm probably going to base myself somewhere in Doubtless Bay. Any good charters you'd recommend?


pass sorry, always just google earthed the shit out of an area and missioned it in.

----------


## Daniel Kwon

> pass sorry, always just google earthed the shit out of an area and missioned it in.


What's the topwater fishing like up north ways in the winter? Does it get quiet like it does elsewhere in the North Island?

----------


## Blisters

> What's the topwater fishing like up north ways in the winter? Does it get quiet like it does elsewhere in the North Island?


alot more casting and shorter bite times but when they do eat it's all on! like an hour of a fish a cast then nothing till the next period, always seem to be around the last 2hrs before low. also seem to get bigger fish, and I wonder if they are territorial as well because the fly fishing guys down in tga are catching tagged kings 3 or 4 times

----------


## Hutch

Smart Marine are running a seminar on top water fishing on 5 Sept in Tauranga. Maybe just a big sails pitch but maybe not.

Tauranga Seminar

Join us for an evening of learning all about top-water fishing Tauranga with Capt. Ben Pokaia of Nomad Sportfishing. This interactive seminar covers everything from what to look for when scouting new fishing spots, to landing and bleeding your catch. Get insight into which top-water lures work best for the conditions, how to choose the correct braid & leader, and selecting the appropriate rod/reel to land your dream fish. With a heavy focus on catching top-water Kingfish, this seminar includes video based segments with real-life demonstrations on every aspect of top-water fishing!

Where, When And How To Book:

Where: Smart Marine Tauranga, 36 Kereiti St, Mt Maunganui.
When: Thursday 5th September
How: Please call the store on 0800 805040 ext. 5

----------


## Gibo

Put my mate onto his first ever land based kingi on Monday. To make it even sweeter it was on a stick bait. 107cm and really fat... he is still fizzing



Sorry cant give away my secret spot  :Wink:

----------


## Danny

Nice @Gibo Id be fizzing still too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rugerman

Looks like it's gone to his head 
Nice one for off the land  :Have A Nice Day:  actually just a nice one in general really

----------


## Sideshow

Ohoo my god Popper Smurf just came through :Zomg:  :O O:

----------


## Gibo

Finally got a go pro. Shitty little edit from this morning. Hows the sound of that new Saltiga  :36 1 18: 
https://youtu.be/a1wpcZ5LGag

----------


## Nick-D

> Finally got a go pro. Shitty little edit from this morning. Hows the sound of that new Saltiga 
> https://youtu.be/a1wpcZ5LGag


Mean man, been fishing that stretch in a dinghy a bit recently, always seems to be something around. The end under the lights can be productive at night too

----------


## Gapped axe

Something I wanted to do with you, but I’m afraid I may of left my run a bit late

----------


## Gibo

Only just saw that post Boz. I do it most mornings if you are still able

----------


## Gibo

> Mean man, been fishing that stretch in a dinghy a bit recently, always seems to be something around. The end under the lights can be productive at night too


Yeah man, thats where we catch kings at night, walk the port wall.

----------


## Gibo

One from a few weeks back....

https://youtu.be/boCMKwk1Z1I

----------


## Blisters

https://youtu.be/P5itnUxb28k do you watch this guy? @Gibo

----------


## Gibo

Nah mate haven’t done

----------


## Gibo

Still throwing wood daily  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Little one from this morning, just had to happen with the moon and tide and dawn all aligning

----------


## Gibo

Pretty cool when these guys catch a fish I tagged back in June. Went 107cm 

https://youtu.be/il7Jl1FdLyQ

----------


## MSL

Cool that its still out there for the next lucky angler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Cool as! 
This was it in June

----------


## MSL

Did you measure him at the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Yip as above, 107

----------


## MSL

Oh ok.  Would have been good if theyd run the tape over him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

